# Old Disconnects or Breakers



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> Am I overreacting? I have all my PPE on, I've been turning off old disconnects or circuit breakers and I get nervous. Is that normal? I just hate turning off and back on an old 400 amp CB. Of course, ive turned it back on with no load.


No you wussy! You should be able to do it hot and be naked! Leave the dead front off too, then you know you're a man! 

Actually it does get nerve racking. I always get nervous when moving or adding bolt on breakers. I am always extra careful.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> Am I overreacting? I have all my PPE on, I've been turning off old disconnects or circuit breakers and I get nervous. Is that normal? I just hate turning off and back on an old 400 amp CB. Of course, ive turned it back on with no load.


Especially when you ask "When was the last time they were serviced?" and they look at you like a dog watching tv....


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

The part that always made me nervous was the very real possibility the handle would move and it just wouldn't operate.... especially if you're trying to turn it back on after shutting it off.


glen1971 said:


> ...They look at you like a dog watching tv....


 :lol:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Big John said:


> The part that always made me nervous was the very real possibility the handle would move and it just wouldn't operate.... especially if you're trying to turn it back on after shutting it off. :lol:


i know where a couple 600v 400 amp buss plugs are that have a very polite note taped to the door that says "caution, handle does nothing". :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I use my left hand with my face away with any switch/breaker/disconnect. My body is never in front of the equipment. Odds are it will never make a difference but there is the remote chance of something going wrong, I will be still be able to scratch my nuts and pick my nose with my right hand.


----------

